# SLA in FreeBSD



## m69 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all. I want to use SLA service in FreeBSD. After installing its port, how I can use it? What is its command?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's an odd suggestion, have you tried reading the documentation?


----------



## m69 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry I was wrong about the port. it seems we have no port for IP-SLA (at least I didn't find any). *S*o my question is this:

- is there any service or package (or port) in FreeBSD that I can use, if I want to have IP-SLA (periodic checks on things like getting ICMP, UDP, DHCP jitters and delays and ...) and its reports?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2012)

net-mgmt/cacti, net-mgmt/mrtg, net-mgmt/nagios and a whole bunch more.


----------



## m69 (Apr 23, 2012)

*T*hanks SirDice, I installed Nagios, after that I understand that the status.dat file is an important file. How can I see my FreeBSD monitoring? I couldn't find any documention about the status.dat file.

*T*hanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.nagios.org/documentation


----------

